

Target website crashes due to huge demand for Missoni products - fragsworth
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/targets-unexpected-missoni-website-crash-2011-09-13

======
fragsworth
I think it's at least somewhat likely that this was staged to get even more
publicity for the product.

The reason I say this is static web content is easy to scale; there should be
no reason for all of target.com to go down.

~~~
intheory0
I don't think you know how large ecommerce websites work. Pricing,
availability, listing pages are all generated dynamically. "Static web
content" doesn't even get close to describing how an ecom page gets served
with that many variables. You can't simply create a version for every
permutation of visitor and cache it.

